# Here is another reason to come by the Induktion Motorsports Booth @ Waterfest (teaser pic inside)



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Scroll down for more pictures!!*








See everyone up there on Saturday










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:36 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

can i still see it sun? 
syrue do look fancy


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Here is another reason to come by the Induktio ... ([email protected])*

yes!!!


----------



## tmoya4646 (Sep 10, 2007)

O
M
F
G
.
.
.
Saturday is going to EPIC!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_can i still see it sun? 


Of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Here is another reason to come by the Induktio ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








See everyone up there on Saturday









What turbo is that? looks small....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Here is another reason to come by the Induktio ... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What turbo is that? looks small....









Typical







BUT, since you asked, that is a GT3076R


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I can;t make it to waterfest, so for the sake of my well-being, post up full details here, within the next 12 hours.
Thanks.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I can;t make it to waterfest, so for the sake of my well-being, post up full details here, within the next 12 hours.
Thanks.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Details will be posted, hopefully before we leave for Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Here is another reason to come by the Induktio ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Typical







BUT, since you asked, that is a GT3076R

Anand, you should let me test fit it in my mk4 swap car. After recent events I made more room under the hood to fit a gt4094R







lol
oh are you going to be there both days or only Sunday?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Here is another reason to come by the Induktio ... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_oh are you going to be there both days or only Sunday?

We will be there on both days of course!!! Our booth is towards the "chip row" (closer to the lake than the drag strip). Look for the tent / trailer w/ our logo!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Details will be posted, hopefully before we leave for Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

waiting!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Tommy Likeey


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ima git me one of them turbonator things.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Details will be posted, hopefully before we leave for Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Details:
Well, if you didn't make it to Waterfest here are a few updates:
5 into 1 Turbo collector, with tubular manifold attached








The current turbo sizing that this particular manifold is being built for is a GT3076R. Unfortunately time was not on our side prior to Waterfest and we were unable to finish it up to showcase. 
For an example of what it will look like when finished, visit our 24v VR6 Build up thread


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

While I was really hoping to have some more pictures for you by now (and my car to have a motor back in it!), unfortunately Monday evening our fabricator got into the middle of two pit bulls that were fighting and has been out so far this week. As soon as we have some more info/pics I'll throw them up!


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

get your fabricator some of these...








look forward to seeing pics, 5 cylinder fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Another sneak peak I took a few days ago:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can't wait. Spoke with you at Waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*



[email protected] unfortunately Monday evening our fabricator got into the middle of two pit bulls that were fighting and has been out so far this week. As soon as we have some more info/pics I'll throw them up![/QUOTE said:


> What would Cesar do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

More updates... Manifold is pretty much done, only wastegate left. As stated earlier this was based around a GT3076R, thus you'll notice a "hump" in the #5 runner, this is to allow a full 4" draw pipe to fit.
Top down:








Rear view:








Front/Top:








Side:








Bottom:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Great Googley moogley


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just swap out the 3076 for a 35R and your set


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just swap out the 3076 for a 35R and your set









Hmmmm a 35R may have enough room with its current placement







Unfortunately 35's are out of stock at our Garrett Supplier otherwise I could test fit it tomorrow... We should have a 3582R in stock next week for another build (another 24v, similar to our last)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So this particular manifold may make it onto a vehicle sooner rather than later, expect to see the finished product(s) at H20


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great, damn, I wish could make it, damn school.
any sneak peaks on the number?, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (anubis83201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anubis83201* »_any sneak peaks on the number?, lol

No numbers yet


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ouch that is allot of seams


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

equal length?


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_equal length?



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As stated earlier this was based around a GT3076R, thus you'll notice a "hump" in the #5 runner, this is to allow a full 4" draw pipe to fit.


----------

